
The “attention economy” created by Silicon Valley is bankrupting us - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/30/the-attention-economy-created-by-silicon-valley-is-bankrupting-us
======
maxscam
Its funny because you say were addicted to our smartphones, but here I am on
my smartphone reading your article, thinking how its too short

